# Internetgeschwindigkeit: Für was wir bezahlen und wie schnell sind wir wirklich?



## zoizz (19. Januar 2012)

Salut´n´sers Gemeinde.

Gerade rege ich mich wieder über meinen Internetanbieter auf ...
Seit Anfang des Jahres messe ich regelmässig mein Inet Speed und mir fallen gravierende Unterschiede auf. Klar ist: Abends wirds langsamer weil viel mehr Leute online unterwegs sind. Aber darf deswegen meine Leitung mehr als 50% Leistung verlieren? 
Liegt es am Frankfurter Knoten? Wird gerade irgendwas um-/auf-/neu gebaut? Ist es das Wetter?

Wer messen möchte hier

mein heutiges Spitzenergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alice - jetzt unter O2


----------



## Ulthras (19. Januar 2012)

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch.. bin Hamburger, und in letzter Zeit fällt die Geschwindigkeit des internets gegen Abend wieder viel intensiver als sonst.. komisch.. bin bei Alice/HanseNet


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Januar 2012)

Mein Link


so jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## Ol@f (19. Januar 2012)

Hm, ich bin mit meiner Leitung zufrieden. Kriege sie vom Deutschen Forschungszentrum bzw. über die Universiät und alles für lau. Von daher kanns mir nicht besser gehen


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Januar 2012)

Bis auf die Kabel-Internet Anbieter verkaufen dir die Provider im Normalfall immer einen "Bis zu"-Wert - letztenendes bezahlst du also lediglich für das, was im Kleingedruckten steht und nicht was plakativ beworben wird. 

Solche Schwankungen wie bei dir sind allerdings nicht normal, hast du mal deine Hardware (Modem/Router/Device) überprüft?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Januar 2012)

uh nen leitungssauger der 3 stufe ^^
stufe 1 sind die normalen Inet nutzer ^^ 
stufe 2 mitarbeiter Inet nutzer 
stufe 3 und höher Prof und dekadenten zugriff (90%}umsonst ^^

sarkasmus FTW ^^

aja es liegt noch daran das wie weit bis du von der hauptdose weg ?? 
und wie viele nachbarn grade sich die leitung auf 300°C puschen (loaden)

sonst probs beim anbieter selbst. 

und wechsel nie von t-online auf vodafon das ist wie der 30 jährige krieg so ungefähr war das bei uns auf der arbeit bis wir biss ka auf einma inet telefon hatten 
3,5 wochen kein inet das war hard sag ich dir alles nur perr handy wegen aufträge und son spaß


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2012)

Entfernung zum Router: 3m
Verbindung: via Kabel
Routerreset: done

Und ich habe in den letzten 3 Wochen auch meine volle Bandbreite, wenn auch nur in den Mittagsstunden. Vorgestern zB waren es noch 9kBit gegen 16 Uhr - noch akzeptabel für eine 16kBit-Leitung imo. Nur leider die Ausnahme.

Man ist aber auch zu verwöhnt, damals mit Modem gab es sogar eine muskalische Untermalung zum Inet-Bummeln ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Januar 2012)

sry< wenn ich das falsch vormoliert habe zur hauptdose meine ich den hauptverteiler in deiner umgebung vom haus


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2012)

Hab 6000er DSL Kabel und bin bisher - von einigen Ausnahmemomenten mal abgesehen zufrieden.

Es gibt Tage, da funzt es nicht so recht, an anderen ist alles in Ordnung. Aber meine 6000 bekomme ich fast immer, und das ist auch gut so.
Während ich bei anderen Leuten mit 16er und 32er ständig höre, dass sie nur die Hälfte von dem haben, was sie haben könnten... naja. ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2012)

Der steht fast vor der Haustür, vielleicht 40m. 
Inzwischen habe ich aber wieder surfbaren Speed, war wohl nur eine vorübergehende derbe Störung.

Trotzdem würden mich noch eure Messungen interessieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2012)

man kann bei dauerhaften störungen alsodeutlich zuwenig speed kündigen


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

1und1, "bis zu" 16 Mbit. Bei mir schwankt es extrem.  Von 5 - 13,5 Mbit. Am Wochenende meist eher 5-6 - Upstream zwischen 200-900kbit .. Ich überlege aktuell aber zu wechseln. Kabel Deutschland 100-Mbit oder so. Der Preis ist der Gleiche...


Btw: Wenn ich jetzt nen Speedtest mache, wäre das über die Firmenleitung. *g*


----------



## DeAm0n24 (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




32k Leitung von Kabel Deutschland


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeAm0n24 (20. Januar 2012)

habs schon editiert  ^^


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2012)

So, meine Leitung
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1718755450.png

Hab aber auch nur einen Webstick von Aldi. Und bezahlen tu ich knapp 12€ im Monat


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> habs schon editiert  ^^



Ach mist - ich dachte die hätten sich vertan und dir aus versehen 32er geschaltet *g*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab eigentlich immer ungefähr die leistung. hab ne 20k leitung.

internet is zwar in der schweiz verhälltnissmäsig relativ teuer aber defür schön stabil^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab übles Internet  Wir haben WIreless, und daran auch alles in Ordnung. Aber meine Verbindung is sooo schlecht, weil ich auch son USB-Stick am PC benutze, um Wi-Fi empfangen zu können. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen, das "besser" empfängt, als son kleiner Stick, der hinten am PC im Dunkeln angesteckt ist, und der Router befindet sich am anderen Ende des Hauses.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen,


Das kann hier sicherlich jemand, aber ich würde es einfach mal im Technikforum direkt probieren: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/5-technik-forum/


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2012)

Hab eine 64k Leitung von Unitymedia:
je nach Befinden meines WLANs kommen auch zwischen 6 - 7 MByte/s durch. Upload klappt auch mit 6 MBit/s. Kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## Ol@f (20. Januar 2012)

Im Durchschnitt hab ich etwa sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei Download bzw. Upload je nach Uhrzeit dann auf bis zu 50 Mb/s  bzw. 80 Mb/s steigt.


----------



## Alenaa (20. Januar 2012)

Wie kriegst du so hohe Uploadwerte hin ?^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

Alenaa schrieb:


> Wie kriegst du so hohe Uploadwerte hin ?^^



Riecht nach ner 100Mbit-Standleitung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2012)

Ganz einfach: Er hängt am DFN


----------



## myadictivo (20. Januar 2012)

dsl-2k

aber wenigstens wird das auch zu 95% ausgenutzt. besser gibt es hier leider nicht über normalen weg. letztes jahr wurden zwar überall glasfasern verlegt, aber im moment will ich mir diesen anschluss noch nicht holen. wobei ne 50k leitung schon toll wäre 
es nervt manchmal 2 tage den rechner laufen lassen zu müssen, wenn man sich was bei steam schießt


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab immer noch uraltes 2000er. Das Nachbardorf hat schon moderne Leitungen, wir nicht.


----------



## Nandina (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25k


----------



## DirdyHarry (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einer 32k Leitung was will man mehr.
Also ich kann Kabel Deutschland nur empfehlen.
Vorallem konstante Geschwindigkeit egal um welche Uhrzeit.


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSL 16+ bei T-Com!    Ist grad Freitag Abend, am Router hab ich permanent (!) 17000 anliegen und ca. 1200 Upload.

EDIT:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad nochmal gemessen ohne ca. 10 Browserfenster offen zu haben, gleich mal 300kb/s mehr Upload. :>


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2012)

Mein Internet ist schneller als ich eigentlich haben sollte > 390 Kb/s Download und 60 Kb/s Upload, 3000er Leitung.

Schneller als bezahlt fehlt in der Umfrage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ka warum ping so hoch ^^ anbieter ist 1&1


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2012)

Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und ist auch meistens so hoch. (20k, Swisscom)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchs WLAN wohlgemerkt. Per Kabel wärns die vollen 64k.


----------



## skyline930 (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist es relativ konstant. Durch unsere Holzleitung kommen von 16k Standardmäßig höchstens 13k raus. Ansonsten fällt es selten, schlimmstenfalls auf 11k, normal ist aber 12-13k.


----------



## zoizz (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir wurde wohl nur 2 Tage lang die Leitung durchgepustet, jetzt rennts wieder (16k).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür bummelt das Forum jetzt herum


----------



## Thjodrerir (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung was für ne Leitung der Nachbar hat


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Januar 2012)

Für die Ukraine doch ganz ordentlich, aber verschlüsseln das geht da nicht ?


----------



## Linija (24. Januar 2012)

Wir bekommen sogar mehr als wir eigentlich kriegen sollten. Kann mich nicht beschweren! =)


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

DSL 786, zahle DSL Komfort (6k Leitung + Festnetz Flatrate) bei der Telekom für 40 Euro im Monat ... wohne in einer ländlichen Gegend, dennoch müsste man eigentlich NUR ein Glasfaserkabel bis zum letzten Verteiler gezogen werden, eigentlich nur ein paar Meter von den Leuten entfernt, die 16k bekommen ... Ich warte seit einigen Jahren drauf ...

Da ich außerdem desöfteren Störungen habe (zwischendurch mal 3 Stück in einem Monat), werde ich wohl recht bald wechseln ... Krösus bin ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2012)

Ich zahle für 32000 und ich bekomme ...

*Trommelwirbel*

32000 kBit/s!

Aber nur 1 MBit/s im Upload, was aber auch so im Vertrag drin steht - ich find es trotzdem ziemlich wenig im Vergleich zur Downloadgeschwindigkeit.

Die Telekom drosselt ja die VDSL-Leitungen bei 100 GB bzw. 200 GB Transfervolumen.


----------



## zoizz (27. Januar 2012)

Dieses Drosseln machen die Verbrecher von 1&1 wohl auch, nur mit weitaus niedriger Grenze.
Hat da jemand genauere Infos zu?


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2012)

Kommt aufs Gebiet an. bei der Umfrage fehlt immer noch mehr als bezahlt bzw. genau gleich viel.


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieses Drosseln machen die Verbrecher von 1&1 wohl auch, nur mit weitaus niedriger Grenze.
> Hat da jemand genauere Infos zu?


Meine UMTS-Geschwindigkeit bei Vodafone wurde damals bei 5GB gedrosselt - hat aber irgendwie nie funktioniert ... Also hatte ich immer schnelles Internet, sofern es mal funktioniert hat, was selten der Fall war - von 0 bis 3000 KBit/s war alles dabei, oft im Bereich 200-1000 KBit/s ...

Die Telekom hat bei meiner Internetflat fürs mobile Surfen sogar nur 1 GB ... Das reicht nicht mal, um jeden Tag eine Stunde zu laufen und dabei Internetradio (128 KBit/s) zu hören ...


----------

